# Any Furry Animé



## modfox (Jun 1, 2016)

is there any furry animé


----------



## Bloodhowl (Jun 1, 2016)

modfox said:


> is there any furry animé


the boy and the beast
wolf children 
summer wars
sands of destruction 

Just to name a few.


----------



## xxgato (Jun 3, 2016)

There's also some anime with 'furries' in it, if you can consider it that... For example, Space Dandy (Meow) and Bleach (Komamura)


----------



## Wewo_ (Jun 3, 2016)

I would say wolfs wain but it´s more like ferals wolves disguised as humans.


----------



## Papa Dragon (Jun 3, 2016)

Cat Shit One


----------



## Drayx (Jun 6, 2016)

Spice and Wolf 
Porco Rosso


----------



## TheKC (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm amazed Pom Poko is not here yet. lol

The Cat Returns.


----------



## Drayx (Jun 6, 2016)

TheKC said:


> I'm amazed Pom Poko is not here yet. lol
> 
> The Cat Returns.



Pom Poko is weird


----------



## TheKC (Jun 6, 2016)

Drayx said:


> Pom Poko is weird


lol It is. XD


----------



## Drayx (Jun 6, 2016)

so basically almost any movie of Miyazaki


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 6, 2016)

Drayx said:


> Pom Poko is weird


Probably weird if you're not used to Japanese culture and folklore. Pom Poko is one of my favorite Miyazaki films.
On the subject of anime, furries and Miyazaki, try Meitantei Holmes. Miyazaki only worked on the first few episodes but the style is consistent throughout; not so much the quality. There's a few stinkers in there but the whole series is on YouTube and DVD. These "furry anime" threads pop up every couple of months without fail and nobody ever mentions Holmes!! i grew up with this show in Japan and thought i'd never see it again when we moved to the state. i 'bout poo'd myself when i saw it on Youtube. Up until that point, i'd completely forgotten about it. Nostalgia came rushing back like a freight train!


----------



## Drayx (Jun 6, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Probably weird if you're not used to Japanese culture and folklore. Pom Poko is one of my favorite Miyazaki films.
> On the subject of anime, furries and Miyazaki, try Meitantei Holmes. Miyazaki only worked on the first few episodes but the style is consistent throughout; not so much the quality. There's a few stinkers in there but the whole series is on YouTube and DVD. These "furry anime" threads pop up every couple of months without fail and nobody ever mentions Holmes!! i grew up with this show in Japan and thought i'd never see it again when we moved to the state. i 'bout poo'd myself when i saw it on Youtube. Up until that point, i'd completely forgotten about it. Nostalgia came rushing back like a freight train!



Ball stretching raccoons makes me feel weird... and yeah, even with all the reference to the old culture and legends.


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 6, 2016)

"Furry anime" is a weird term by itself, since there's no anime targeted for furries or made by furries.


----------



## Papa Dragon (Jun 6, 2016)

Redwall
Even though it's not "anime" it's still animated.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Jun 6, 2016)

...I'm disappointed that no one has mentioned Polar Bear Cafe / Shirokuma Cafe.


----------



## Papa Dragon (Jun 6, 2016)

galaxy-meow said:


> ...I'm disappointed that no one has mentioned Polar Bear Cafe / Shirokuma Cafe.



Holy hell thats a lot of episodes. 
I might have to put this on my watch later list.


----------



## Papa Dragon (Jun 6, 2016)

Unico


----------



## Papa Dragon (Jun 6, 2016)

Nyanpire The Animation


----------



## ArtVulpine (Jun 6, 2016)

Wagya no O-Inari sama

Basically, it surrounds the kitsune mythology as well as other characters in Japanese Mythology.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 6, 2016)

I think there was already a thread like this.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 7, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> I think there was already a thread like this.


There have always been and will continue to be. :V


----------



## Wither (Jun 7, 2016)

Fuck animé. I prefer anime. 
Fucking losers.


----------



## TidesofFate (Jun 8, 2016)

Just randomly found this. Look at the opening.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 8, 2016)

Kanokon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia It's dubbed, poorly, also known as the girl who cried fox


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jun 8, 2016)

*Polar Bear Café (しろくまカフェ)*



_Polar Bear Café_ is a slice-of-life anime featuring personified animals that act like ordinary humans. The café is a place where animals and humans are served by a charismatic Polar bear whose tall tales pair well with his big ego. For some, this easy-going show may be too slow-paced.




*Fruits Basket (フルーツバスケット)*




This anime is expert-level shoujo: fluffy, heartwarming, and at times tear-jerking. The animals in this series, based on the Chinese zodiac, are quite memorable. This anime lines up with the first 8 volumes of the manga. This means the show is a bit open-ended, but it still a satisfying watch.





*Useless Animals / Damekko Doubutsu*
*(だめっこどうぶつ)*




In this comedy, Uruno–a useless wolf, is searching for a new place to call home. He eventually encounters “The Useless Forest”, a haven where animals with unusual characteristics cavort. A few of the critters you’ll encounter are a hot-headed rabbit, a nearsighted eagle, a sake-drinking unicorn, and a whale that can’t swim.





*Zenryoku Usagi (全力ウサギ)*
_

_

_Zenryoku Usagi_ is a show with an adorable cast of hardworking construction-working rabbits. I like how Minarai, one of the main worker rabbits, gets picked on by his foreman. Big boss Oyakata with his majestic mustache is super-cute as well. If you are prone to kawaii-induced nausea, you may still like this one because it appeals to both genders in its humor.




*Oruchuban Ebichu / Ebichu Minds the House*
*(おるちゅばんエビちゅ)*



Ebichu is a devoted pet that can cook, clean, and do the laundry. However, this hamster is also a nuisance pervert that gives unwanted advice. Not to be confused with Hamtaro. An over-the-top ecchi comedy.






*Jewelpet Sunshine*
*(ジュエルペット サンシャイン)*



A newer incarnation of the Jewelpet franchise, this anime is the 7th circle of cuteness. Jewelpets and humans attend an academy in Jewel Land, a magical place of joy and joyness. After getting past the cover, this anime made me laugh, and had some romantic elements. Not a waste of time. +kind of awesome: The soundtrack includes Steppenwolf, Aerosmith, and the Beatles.




*Poyopoyo (ポヨポヨ観察日記)*




Named for his round shape, Poyo is a treasured member of the Sato family. This series of shorts is full of amusing instances to which pet-owners can relate. The opening song is catchy.






*Nyanpire (にゃんぱいあ)*




This tragic cat is left to fend for himself after becoming a vampire. I wish this anime were longer.





*Chi’s Sweet Home (チーズスイートホーム)*




Little kitten Chi was a stray. Once adopted, family life brings about cute cat situations. 
Sequel: _Chi’s New Address_.




*Cat Soup (ねこぢる草)*



A cat goes on a journey to save his sister’s soul. Surrealistic with little dialogue. Imaginative, occasionally unsettling imagery. _Cat Soup Theater_, a series of 1-minute shorts, was also produced.






*Penguindrum (輪るピングドラム)*




_“It’s a story of love, fate, life, death… and Penguins!”_-Sentai Filmworks



*Shiba Inuko-san (しばいぬ子さん)*




A light-hearted school anime about a girl that looks like a dog.





*Panda-Z : The Robonimation (パンダーゼット)*



Pandas + robots presented with silent film style dialogue.






*Kimba the White Lion (ジャングル大帝)*



The first colorized anime, and a children’s classic. A lion cub protects the jungle, learns from his elders, and helps his friends.






*Animal Detectives Kiruminzoo (あにゃまる探偵 キルミンずぅ)*




Three sisters find a magical device that can transform them into animals. Cuteness overload.







*Source: *https://annesanimeblog.wordpress.com/2013/01/02/annes-list-anime-for-animal-lovers/


----------



## Coffee Lion (Jun 8, 2016)

Anyone mention _One Stormy Night_? That's a super cute one~


----------



## Rmania (Jun 21, 2016)

The boy and the beast - it's an animation film but it's honestly worth a watch when you get the chance


----------

